# LED lighting



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, started playing around today.
I had some LED bulbs lying around from an old ca.

Swapped out the interior light bulbs for the LEDs.

While i was on i swapped the microphone over to the driver side (wow what a difference!)

I would also like to have the ambient lighting.
Has anbody added this?

The pictures make the LED look white before and blue after.
This is my camera phone... the first bulbs were the standard yellow glow.
The new replacements give a crisp white light.

Looks great when you unlock the car at night. Highly reccommended for a few quid.

Also put one in the glovebox and boot but pictures just dont seem to show up too well.

Before









After


----------



## Azraeille (Dec 13, 2008)

That does look pretty smart. Makes me glad I'm getting the LED package once I get my car ^_^


----------



## mramessa (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks great

Were they easy to fit~?

Where did you get the and how much were they did it need a resistor?


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah i wish i had the lighting pack.

The leds were just from Ebay all be it a couple of years ago.
No resistors are needed for any of the interior bulbs.

I think a couple here have done the rear number plate lights which need resistors.
Will probably be the same for front lights but i dont have xenons so wont bother... hey ho


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

LED pack actually looks even better.
You also get footwell lights and door handle lights too.

To retro fit the handles is not too bad
a fibre optic conductor at £4 and LEDS and £3 - you have to work out the wiring, but shouldn't be hard.
Not checked if you need to replace the door handle plastic surround, or if it had a blank in it.

Footwell well holder is £6 and a bulb £1


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Great info, thanks.
Sounds like something to keep me busy tomorrow.

You dont know about the ambient lighting LEDs by any chance?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

know what? what do you need to know?


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry, if they are avaliable as a unit/part from the dealers?

I found the spaces for them but if i put in any old red LED, i imagine it would catch the eye more than the correct ones.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nice MOD

What LED did you put in ?

And also how easy is it to swop over the mic to drivers side (any on lin einstructions?)

ta

Andy


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

DXN - Avaliable all over the place.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2X4-LED-Xenon-whi ... 240%3A1318

As for the mic, the roadster may be different, no pictures sorry.

When you remove the lighting panel, there is only one unit that is not symmentrical (small black cylindrical unit)
Give it a small tug and is easily swapped over to the correct side.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

marTTyn said:


> Sorry, if they are avaliable as a unit/part from the dealers?
> 
> I found the spaces for them but if i put in any old red LED, i imagine it would catch the eye more than the correct ones.


The LED light pack uses a total different unit in the roof.
Then you need a plastic cover to go over it depending on colour or if you have come home IR controller or not.

Not had mine out for a while so I'm not sure i can comment.


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I did not know it had a different housing, i will try to find out if its possible to modify.
It seems mine has the spaces for the ambient lights.










Im popping into the dealers tomorrow anyway to pick up at least the footwell units.
I will try see if the parts are showing on the system or if the unit is as a whole.

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

I have an early MK 2 TT, Sept 56. Can i intsall the footwell lights in this model?  If so what exactly do i need and will the wiring already be in place. :?

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The trim is the same. 
If you reach down you will feel a gap in the bottom of both panels (pass and drivers side) for the bulb holder.
Wiring is not in place, but its only two wires.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

marTTyn said:


> I did not know it had a different housing, i will try to find out if its possible to modify.
> It seems mine has the spaces for the ambient lights.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll check again, but i tihnk those are the ultra sonics from memory....
Service manual shows seperate cover and unit for option code QQ1 (Interior light package)


----------



## minesalargeone (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone here know whether or not one can just get the interior LED light package retro-fitted by an Audi dealer and, if so, at approximately what cost??

TIA,

Mike


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm also thinking of installing the interior light with LED's.
Thanks for the links to buy them. How easy is it to access & replace the bulbs?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> marTTyn said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know it had a different housing, i will try to find out if its possible to modify.
> ...


Yep, left hand one is for ultrasonics, center and right are mics for the GSM or thats whats shown.
I'll pop mine out tomorrow and take a look.

Retro, part of the pack is easy, ie the roof part. its buy a new one, click and go.
Door handles, not as easy but no idea about the wiring behind the door and im not about to pull mine apart.
Footwell, easy, but no wiring.

Should be able to do the lot for less than £100 using Audi parts.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

marTTyn said:


> ...While i was on i swapped the microphone over to the driver side (wow what a difference!)


Any pictures or details around how to swap the microphone over. I'm keen to check mine is on the right side as voice quality when using the phone isn't great, but I'm not sure how to remove the roof trim and then not sure what I'm looking for once I have done!!

Cheers!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Release unit from roof (large flat screwdriver in the front and lever out - windscreen side)
you will see 3 mics all in clips, they simply pull out and push back in. Couldn't be simpler - as soon as you've removed the unit you will see how easy it is.


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I got the footwell units this morning, may have a go later on.

Im not going to bother with the door handle lighting.
I did this on my golf a few years ago, and wasnt too bothered.

I also noticed a post on here which said they hadnt even realised the LEDs were there.
Nice option to have but I dont really want to pull the doors to bits either.

Mental Note - Remember to take pics!


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Release unit from roof (large flat screwdriver in the front and lever out - windscreen side)
> you will see 3 mics all in clips, they simply pull out and push back in. Couldn't be simpler - as soon as you've removed the unit you will see how easy it is.


Thanks for the advice - much apprecaited. One further question. You say there are 3 mics? Why three and how do I know which is which and that it's in the right place?

Ta!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Checked the diagram again.
The wiring for the LED pack (footwell) runs from behind the glovebox. You can simply discont the old wiring at an 8 pin plug and re-plug in the LED wiring (option QQ1)

Working backwards it goes from the Airbag switch, to the glove box light, to the 8 pin harness connector, to the foot wells.

Mics - depends on the options, but two are for GSM, other for ultrasonics. All comes from the same controller in the roof.


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the interior light pack and have installed the LED number plate LED's which are fantastic! However I have an LED for the boot light (as this is a normal bulb - shouldn't be with the interior light pack in IMHO! But it isn't working any ideas? Thanks


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

this will be polarity sensetive...
take it out, turn it round, pop him back in.

I managed to get some more lighting sorted today.
Ill upload pics tomorrow, off to town for a coupla well earned drinks 8)


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

I tried turning the bulb around but still no luck


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Do you have any pics of the holder and bulb? just looking to see what they look like and also what the footwell lights look like fitted.

Part numbers also useful...



marTTyn said:


> I got the footwell units this morning, may have a go later on.
> 
> Im not going to bother with the door handle lighting.
> I did this on my golf a few years ago, and wasnt too bothered.
> ...


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

marTTyn said:


> this will be polarity sensetive...
> take it out, turn it round, pop him back in.
> 
> I managed to get some more lighting sorted today.
> Ill upload pics tomorrow, off to town for a coupla well earned drinks 8)


We need the pics !!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

piloTT said:


> Do you have any pics of the holder and bulb? just looking to see what they look like and also what the footwell lights look like fitted.
> 
> Part numbers also useful...
> 
> ...


Its the same kinda thing you have fitted in the boot and glovebox.
Clip into the hole on the bottom center of the panel and go. its that simple.

Let me know if you want the part number.


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

jmeselby said:


> I tried turning the bulb around but still no luck


I did some experimenting and it seems to me that there is some bulb failure detection going on.

I pulled the boot light fitting out. With the boot open the filament bulb illuminates. Hold a LED bulb across the terminals, it illuminates too. Take the filament bulb out and the LED Bulb goes out. Put the filament bulb back and it doesn't illuminate. Close and open the boot and the filament bulb illuminates once again. I haven't put a voltmeter across it (not enough hands, only have probes on the meter) but it seems to me that the car is killing the voltage when the filament bulb fails/is removed.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any pics of the holder and bulb? just looking to see what they look like and also what the footwell lights look like fitted.
> ...


Tosh,
Please, please, please! Can we have the part number for the footwell lights too? They don't come on U.S. specced LED packages.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi

Part number for footwell lights is 8J0 947 409 A (that appears to be a kit/or pair of, but check with your local dealer)
2 pin Connector for it is 4B0 971 832

Other part number for the QQ1 kit are..(not all are fitted to all markets!)
Puddle light 8J0 947 409
2 pin Connector for it is 4B0 971 832

if you want the bulb ones instead, this is the same as the one used for the bonnet/glovebox/boot etc
4B0 947 415 A
2 pin Connector for it is 4B0 971 832
Bulb N 017 753 2

Bonnet light
4B0 947 415 A
2 pin Connector for it is 4B0 971 832
Bulb N 017 753 2

Doors
Fibre optic
LHS 8J0 919 173
RHS 8J0 919 063
LED 4E0 919 063
Plasic holder got lever 8J0 837 019 B (black H77)

Door ends
8J0 947 409

Roof module trim with garage opener
8J0 947 133 L (trim 6PS is black)
Without
8J0 947 133 (trim 6PS is black)

Roof base plate (LED)
8J0 947 140 E


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, would i be correct in thinking that there is no wiring in place for puddle lights, door handle lights etc. on a 56 plate model. Would this be something i would need to install.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Option didnt appear until 2008, so no, no wiring.
You dont get 'spare' wiring in the car. You get what options are needed/ordered.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Hi
> 
> Part number for footwell lights is 8J0 947 409 A (that appears to be a kit/or pair of, but check with your local dealer)
> 2 pin Connector for it is 4B0 971 832
> ...


Thank you Mr.Tosh, 
I'll feel much better knowing I can inspect my shoes polish after installing the footwell lights!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Can someone post a (non-eBay) link to the LED bulbs I need for my rear number plate on my TTS?
I hate the yellow halogen ones, and they really don't go well with Ibis White.

Rogue


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

Here : http://www.xenonwhite.de/eng/6f0124972e1042901/6f0124972e1046204.php

Buy 2 White LEDs lights 38mm + Check Resistor


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Energy Lab you're not the white TTS that I see in the Stepps neck of the woods are you?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Sirus said:


> Energy Lab you're not the white TTS that I see in the Stepps neck of the woods are you?


No mate.
During the week it's mostly the Stirling area. 

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jaymaf said:


> Here : http://www.xenonwhite.de/eng/6f0124972e1042901/6f0124972e1046204.php
> 
> Buy 2 White LEDs lights 38mm + Check Resistor


Thanks for the link 8) 
Do any UK suppliers sell the same rated bulbs?

Rogue


----------



## gw76 (Apr 1, 2005)

What a great service, ordered the interior and rego LEDS and they came within 48Hrs. Now what next.....boot light ? Which bulb again goes in that...?


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

jaymaf said:


> Here : http://www.xenonwhite.de/eng/6f0124972e1042901/6f0124972e1046204.php
> 
> Buy 2 White LEDs lights 38mm + Check Resistor


I used these and not worth worrying if a UK supplier is about these were great and quick delivery. Maybe expensive I wouldnt know as didnt bother to look around at the time. These guys are worth considering anyway if you dont find a cheaper supplier.

I've gone for blue for the interior, got white for the number plate and not sure what to do with the boot, got a white and a blue spare (white is easier to see things but the blue looks cool).... Also got these

http://www.xenonwhite.de/eng/6f0124972e1042901/02ba3199dc09ae502.php

Not finished putting them in yet as havent had the time but going to put them in the foot well but wire them so they only come on when you open the door... got blue. Was thinking along the lines of the red but as I've not got the wiring for the LED package I decided against wiring them to be on all the time.

Once done I'll post some pics (even if I decide I dont like them), just in case anyone else likes the idea.


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone doing this follow the information from Toshiba above - cant go wrong.

Also I did not realise that the light pack had a bonnet light.
Maybe have to fit that, i assume it is another of the same holder. Ill have to take a look.

Gw76 - boot light is a sidelight push fit bulb (atleast on the roadster).
Same deal with the holder in the glovebox. Although swapping these for LEDs does not make a massive difference.

Still dont have my pictures uploaded, my card reader has been "borrowed"


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Release unit from roof (large flat screwdriver in the front and lever out - windscreen side)
> you will see 3 mics all in clips, they simply pull out and push back in. Couldn't be simpler - as soon as you've removed the unit you will see how easy it is.


Interior bulbs on the way. From the instructions above, I take it the light assy is just held by studs & I just have to gently prise the assy away from the roof. No screws to remove?
Is it easy to damage??


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Light assembly is removed as below,
Needs a bit of a pull but it is fairly solid, dont worry.










As for the bulb holders, these are also a little stiff,
Just twist the cap to remove the whole thing and swap out your bulb.


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Mate, I'm impressed you took the time to take pictures.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Just ordered the footwell lights, but apparently they are on back order so will have to wait a while. can I assume that these are wired to be illuminated all the time or are they only lit when the lights are switched on as per the rest of the interior illumination?

Anyone put white light in the footwell that only illuminate when the doors are open...... might look good?

also I am looking for a pic of the LED version of the overhead panel.


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

piloTT said:


> Anyone put white light in the footwell that only illuminate when the doors are open...... might look good?


Not white but looking into blue to go with the rest of the lighting I've installed.

Got cool blue LED map lights and cool blue LED vanity lights. Got strip LED lights in blue that I'm looking to wire when just the doors open


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Go red to match the other dash backlights.


----------



## climbcoop (Nov 30, 2008)

Has marTTyn's card reader returned yet? Cos any pictures showing how to do the footwell lights install would be much appreciated. Particularly showing where and how to connect the wires for each footwell....

Go on - you know we need it! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Go red to match the other dash backlights.


If I cant find an easy way to break the wiring so they come on with just the doors opening then I will go red and have them on all the time when the lights are on.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

When i get more than a few moments i'll pop up a how to for the wiring.


----------



## climbcoop (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks marTTyn and Toshiba

there's a few less brave than you (like me) who dare not go where no man has gone before.....and who will still be nervous, even with a 'how to'.....but really need those footwell lights!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

climbcoop said:


> Thanks marTTyn and Toshiba
> 
> there's a few less brave than you (like me) who dare not go where no man has gone before.....and who will still be nervous, even with a 'how to'.....but really need those foot-well lights!





pilot said:


> Anyone put white light in the foot-well that only illuminate when the doors are open...... might look good?


Not really much of a how to guide really its so simple.
buy parts from audi for the foot-well lights (part numbers above)
buy the black connectors for the light unit (again parts above)
run a cable from fuse 15 to the + on the light, link this to the 2nd well light
run a cable from the bulkhead to the - (earth point near fuse box)
run a cable from back of glove-box to - on 2nd light unit.

Sorted, when you open the door, lights come on. when you press remove to open doors, well lights come on.

It REALLY is that easy!

£10 each pls


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

So let me get this right.... with FACTORY FITTED footwell light, do they illuminate

1. permenanty with ignition on
2. only when lights turned on
or
3. only when doors are opened (or remote)


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> climbcoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks marTTyn and Toshiba
> ...


The cheques in the post Tosh unless you prefer PayPal


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi just seen this thread today. Some of you might know that I do interior LED installs for the Mk1 so testing the water here for anyone who would like something similar fitted to their Mk2. Have a look at the link in my sig for what I've done on my car. Regards, Naresh


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok had a play around today with the LED lighting to go in my footwell to only come on with doors opening. Tried having a go at what Tosh said only problem with this is basically it is live all the time. The interior lights go thru a relay. So next I found out which relay operates the interior lighting and removed it. Simple relay layout, coil and one pair of normally open contacts. All I did was take the positive side of the LED light to the normally open contact on the relay and the negative side of the LED to the bulk head.

Works perfectly.... Now have blue LED lights in over head interior lights and in the footwell. will post pics tomorrow when I put the car back together as it was getting dark and the light in my garage isnt great.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

madskitzo said:


> So next I found out which relay operates the interior lighting and removed it. Simple relay layout, coil and one pair of normally open contacts. All I did was take the positive side of the LED light to the normally open contact on the relay and the negative side of the LED to the bulk head..


Great work...would love to see the pics when finished. As for the relay, where is it? and is it numbered or marked?


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

OK quick pics and taken with a really old 2mp camera phone but give you an idea of the look.


----------



## faisalaslam (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know what type of LED's can be fitted to the following:

Reading lights (i think it's T11 501 W5W, not sure though)

Luggage Compartment ?

Sun Visors ?

Glove Compartment?

Thanks

F


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Which of the holes on the underside of the door do the puddle lights fit into? pic would be good


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its just under the speaker ish, but you'd have to cut it out.
You will feel a recess, else see it if you have a look..

picture 1000 words blah blah blah...









Might as well do the door ends and replace the reflector too :wink:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> its just under the speaker ish, but you'd have to cut it out.
> You will feel a recess, else see it if you have a look..


Just had a look... are they fitted to the underside of the plastic door panel or lower down in the metal of the door base?


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can fit an LED bulb in the boot, someone mentioned they found it didn't work but did if you had a normal bulb and layed an LED on top?

Anyone done it?


----------



## jaymaf (Nov 17, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> its just under the speaker ish, but you'd have to cut it out.
> You will feel a recess, else see it if you have a look..
> 
> picture 1000 words blah blah blah...
> ...


Hi

What is the part number of number 16 on the picture ? Not the bulb, the other thing ? I lost it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thank you guys for your help

Jeremy


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Tosh

How do you fancy amalgamating all your info and putting together a 'how-to' on this subject. We can then make the topic sticky etc


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Any news on the boot light? :-(


----------



## madskitzo (Aug 9, 2008)

These do the sun visor and number plate.... 38mm (with check for number plate not needed for visor). http://www.xenonwhite.de/eng/6f0124972e1042901/6f0124972e1046204.php

These are what I've used for map lights and *SHOULD* be ok for the boot. http://www.xenonwhite.de/eng/6f012496f3146a701/02ba3199b70e4ca02.php


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jmeselby said:


> Any news on the boot light? :-(


Part numbers for all the other parts are already posted on the other page.
The LED pack doesn't mean everything is LEDs. If you want to change them to be so you're on your own i don't have any info as they are not Audi parts, Sorry.

I have to say I'm really struggling with this obsession to change all the bulbs in the car to LEDs.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Tosh
> 
> How do you fancy amalgamating all your info and putting together a 'how-to' on this subject. We can then make the topic sticky etc


I'm more than happy to help, but its not something i have done (its really doesn't float my boat).
Only thing I'm worried about is as I've not done it i might miss something like the relay behind fuse 15 and this lead to a problem.

If no one else puts their hands up, i do one on thursday or frtiday.


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

They dont make as much of an impact as the overhead lighting.

The overhead lighting lenses are a "projector" or sort of "dome" cover.
As these other units have a dirrerent lens, a sort of "cut face", they disperse the brightness more.

Again just a regular sidelight bulb, easily swapped.

Pop out the unit with a screwdriver.
Replace bulb and refit.

Cant seem to capture the light in pictures as per the above description.


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't want to fit LED's everywhere! I have the Interior light pack and think the boot light looks stupid because it's the only one that's not LED and therefore looks yellow compared with the other ones. However I know not all the LED bulbs are suitable for the bulb holders as they are too big, so really I'm just asking whether you can use an LED bulb (there isn't a check feature on the bulb light as I know if there isn't a bulb present it will turn the current off as you can't test to see if your bulb is working unless you close and reopen the boot.

Also what size/ kind of LED people have been using for the boot light.

Thanks


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I have been using 5x led W5Ws,
I couldnt get a multi LED bulb to fit the boot.

Something like the below fits no problem.
Dont remeber exactly which i used, a random buy from ebay a few years ago.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As the light in the boot is useless I will be replacing that with LED strip like I have done
for the puddle lights and the footwells


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

LED strip, don't suppose you have a link/ pic. cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BUMP

Icon66 - don't suppose you've got round to taking those pictures of the LED pack for the waiting hoards?


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Tosh,

Can you answer this one for me?

If I wanted to purely replace the overhead interior light pod on my car (08 plate, no lighting pack) for one that has the downlighters from the lighting pack (the wee ones that shine down all the time) would this be a straight swap or is there extra wiring required?


----------



## climbcoop (Nov 30, 2008)

Very interested in what Tosh has to say....

...but I was at my dealers yesterday asking the same question (56 plate) and they were really helpful. Even phoned me back today with the results of more research they'd done.
First, they were very clear that Audi were not guaranteeing anything, but no-one could see any problem with fitting the new 'plate' that Tosh has listed the part no for (it is exactly as originally fitted BUT with the two LEDs now in place). They reckon it might even come with its own cover (hope so cos they reckon about £55 for the plate and about £25 for the new cover if it does not come with the plate) and should plug&play.
It's on order and may take up to ten days
I'll let you know how it goes!

What does Tosh say (as I can cancel the order if nec!)

ps I've also ordered the footwell lights (per Tosh's listing) so need the details of exactly where/how to connect (I have very little experience of electrics)


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

climbcoop said:


> Very interested in what Tosh has to say....
> 
> ...but I was at my dealers yesterday asking the same question (56 plate) and they were really helpful. Even phoned me back today with the results of more research they'd done.
> First, they were very clear that Audi were not guaranteeing anything, but no-one could see any problem with fitting the new 'plate' that Tosh has listed the part no for (it is exactly as originally fitted BUT with the two LEDs now in place). They reckon it might even come with its own cover (hope so cos they reckon about £55 for the plate and about £25 for the new cover if it does not come with the plate) and should plug&play.
> ...


Hi mate.

What's the difference between the plate and cover (stupid question I know. But exactly which is which if you know what I mean)? Oh and can I ask you how much the footwell lights came to?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Evil Derboy said:


> What's the difference between the plate and cover (stupid question I know. But exactly which is which if you know what I mean)? Oh and can I ask you how much the footwell lights came to?


The cover is the (colour coded)bit you see and the base plate is the bit behind it that holds the bulbs, mic's and circuit board.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> BUMP
> 
> Icon66 - don't suppose you've got round to taking those pictures of the LED pack for the waiting hoards?


just seen this, i'll see what i can do tomorrow night, not sure my camera / photo skills will be up to it :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

here's a pic of janitors, hope you don't mind clive if you are reading this


----------



## climbcoop (Nov 30, 2008)

> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > Evil Derboy said:
> ...


Yes - see 'Toshiba's knowledge' section about the LED retrofit........the plate is (1) and the cover (2).

Not got full prices till they arrive but the footwell lights, according to Tosh on page 1 of this thread, are £6 each and you also need the connectors and wire splice kit........I'll post the details when they all arrive.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Evil Derboy said:


> Tosh,
> 
> Can you answer this one for me?
> 
> If I wanted to purely replace the overhead interior light pod on my car (08 plate, no lighting pack) for one that has the downlighters from the lighting pack (the wee ones that shine down all the time) would this be a straight swap or is there extra wiring required?


Sorry for the delay..
However, its a direct swap. new base and new place. plug and go.
Best thing to do is take it to bits, you will see then how the pic makes sense. unit pulls out from the windscreen side and the plate then pull of the front.

I'm away again so i cant take mine to bits and post the pics. 
Maybe so kind sole will oblige?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

climbcoop said:


> Very interested in what Tosh has to say....
> 
> ...but I was at my dealers yesterday asking the same question (56 plate) and they were really helpful. Even phoned me back today with the results of more research they'd done.
> First, they were very clear that Audi were not guaranteeing anything, but no-one could see any problem with fitting the new 'plate' that Tosh has listed the part no for (it is exactly as originally fitted BUT with the two LEDs now in place). They reckon it might even come with its own cover (hope so cos they reckon about £55 for the plate and about £25 for the new cover if it does not come with the plate) and should plug&play.
> ...


Doesn't come with the plate for sure. unless I'm reading the parts system wrong
Wiring - you need/ well id recommend ordering the footwell light connectors then you need to connect into the relay at the back of 15.

I can see im going to have to buy the parts to do the how to doc :lol:

Audi will be thinking what the hells going off with these parts....


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Wiring - you need/ well id recommend ordering the footwell light connectors then you need to connect into the relay at the back of 15.
> 
> Audi will be thinking what the hells going off with these parts....


Thats why they are on back order :roll: :roll:

So where is the relay then? and is it numbered as "15"?


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Removal of the main interior unit -


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK had a play with this today and its not been fun.

This is not a simple task. Its taken all afternoon to work it out but i got there in the end.
Rather pissed as i ended up dropping the light switch and marking it. Then i'd left the lights on too long and the battery was flat. I also ran out of light so the whole cars still in bits

I will do a write up tomorrow or maybe next week.

Fuse box.









behind the fuse box









Audi loom i bought









Customised loom









working footwell light









Lights come on when operate the remote or open the door. They also go off when you lock the door.
So as i wasn't really bothered about doing this its cost me a fortune. £40 in parts and i'll now have to buy a new switch or it will annoy me.

So £5 each for the how to guide.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Great workTosh !.....Guess you had to mod the OEM loom you bought and wired it into the electrical supply box?

Look forward to the write up....dont keep us in suspenders for too long 8)

Do you accept beer vouchers?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Had lots of problems thought id really screwed the car up at one point and the errors wouldn't clear...










Yep, OEM Audi loom wont work. The wiring is not in the loom behind the glove box. So i ended up cutting up the loom just to keep the connectors. Waste of £20, but was happy to take a gamble.

I take any form of payment


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK ran out of time on this as im going away again tonight.

So i've cheated and not used the Audi method for now. Would appear the lights (LED) are dual voltage and glow red below around 5v and white above. Can any of the people with it fitted as std check if the LEDs do light up red with the lights on but doors closed. Tar.

However the work around will do for now - indeed im tempted to leave it, give the effort it is to take it all apart.
You need to be 3'6" and bendy to do this kinda thing. Nealy looked on ebay for a 6year old from one of the worlds sweat shops. :roll:


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

Love the look of the LED number plate lights on my Ibis


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, got to be one of the best mods for lights IMO (appearance wise)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sure that ALL my illumination is all run from the Interior lights looks a lot less hassle 
than what your going thru there Kev,


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I just like taking things to bits.  
If you dont mind - give them a call and ask them how they did it.

I think you will be correct ie they simply tap into the light feed.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That's what they did run all the wires from the interior lights took all the panels off and 
worked their magic thats why it look so OEM 'cause they did it perfectly


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So who got the lighting pack fitted and needs their car taking to bits...
This is not straight forward!

Should have spent £100, and had it from the factory.


----------



## rodo (Jun 3, 2008)

i installed audi oem ambient lighting leds in my a3 in reading light housing. two plastic guides marked where to drill the plasitc for the led to shine through, it just linked up and worked, is the TT this straight forward does it have ambient lighting as part of the lighting package. i struggled to see the buttons on the head unit last night.


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Compared with my A3 which also had the interior light pack the red LED's aren't as bright. For some reason the holes for the LED's are like pin pricks, I'm sure they should be bigger to let more light out, but I'm not starting to drill my interior! I have to agree the light pack is amazing in the dark and makes a lot of people go wow, I've seen a few attemps some good and some a bit 'too much' (too bright and fast and the furious)for my liking, but everyone to there own.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Finally this is up and working. Not bad for two bloody wires!!




























I can control the brightness via the menu system.
Gonna have to sell come kits to get back my investment.
This has been frustrating to say the least!









I'll take one in the dark later.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Finally this is up and working. Not bad for two bloody wires!!
> 
> I can control the brightness via the menu system.
> Gonna have to sell come kits to get back my investment.
> ...


Ummm how much do you think it will be all in? plus a few beers for the effort!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol,
I've no idea ATM, I'm still licking my wounds over this one.


----------



## dante_forever_tt (Jan 15, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Finally this is up and working. Not bad for two bloody wires!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with oem led interior lighting some1 can control the brightness like you can or you re-programmed from scratch???

fantastic job btw can't w8 to see dark pics...


----------



## proport (Jan 9, 2009)

OK... so only ONE part is required for the overhead LEDs and no reprogramming or splicing wires?

If so, can anyone help me get the US part number?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The overhead one is two parts. Base and cover.
Just replace the existing one with a new one - you cant "make" the existing one the same, or i should say don't know how to.

Part Number is on the 3rd page.


----------



## climbcoop (Nov 30, 2008)

I got the new base plate yesterday (3 week delay - must be loads of us ordering them!) and fitted it....easy job BUT two diffs to the original. First is (obviously) the two new LEDs that provide the 'ambient lighting' but I had not expected the second, which is they have replaced the original bulb holder with white LEDs. So now I have white map lights and can't change the colours as I used to (cos I swapped between orange and blue bulbs as the mood took me ...green is not a good look!).
Also, Toshiba is right - you need to get the new cover plate as this has the two holes for the LEDs to shine through. I'm going to try the diy drilling option first with the new cover as back up if (when) it goes wrong!

Can do pix if anyone needs them -but dead easy job really.

Still waiting for Tosh to get over his shock and finish the detailedd 'how to' for the footwells that I have bought but have little idea how to fit.
Awesome job and outcome Toshiba!
Is there an easier way - like breaking to the wiring (ok, sacrifice the DIS etc but I could not cope with the grief you have had!) and if so, where??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Post pics up of the base unit. This will be easier for people to visualise, but its just plug and play to make this part work.

Footwell - its a total nightmare and means recoding the central system in many places.
I'm somewhat worried about putting up full details as it has the potential to go massively wrong and i don't want the fall out.
I'm working with another forum member to check the results so hopefully we'll have something soon.
O and the cost to find the fix was massive (about £140 all in!)

Can you tap in else where? not really unless you want to run a wire from the overhead base plate back into the well.
I'm not sure how robs is working - they did tap in somewhere. But i dont have a clue where.
The feed for the doors open isn't +12v, its appears to be binary signal, else a low V switch and the overhead has a 12V feed. When it gets a signal it turns on.

Why they make things this complex is beyond me.


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, will this work on any MK2. Mine is a Sept 06?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Which part - its a long thread


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Which part - its a long thread


Sorry,  the LED lights to the overhead lighting panel.

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, just order the base part and cover if you don't want to drill existing. unplug, replug and you're away.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Yes, just order the base part and cover if you don't want to drill existing. unplug, replug and you're away.


Would you happen to know the part no/colour code for the 'beige' cover


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sure i'll post it up later.
with or without Garagelink?


----------



## proport (Jan 9, 2009)

Toshiba,

Quick question... I was sitting in an R8 at my dealer today and it's a 2009 (US spec) and the map lights look a lot cooler than the TT's... although they look identical to me.... Instead of frosted white lens, they're clear and you can see where the light is pointing... Would you know anything about this? I was thinking if I'm going to upgrade that center section to get ambient light... I might like to use the piece out of the R8 (or perhaps that's how the 2009 TT's are as well?!?!?!)


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> sure i'll post it up later.
> with or without Garagelink?


Cheers, without.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Part number is 8J0 947 133 (D or K from 11/08)
colour code TQ


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Part number for the R8 is the same.
Base unit is 8J0 947 140 C and 8J0 947 140 E for the LED version (was B)
Cover was 8J0 947 133 now 8J0 947 133 C and for LED version was 8J0 947 133 D now 8J0 947 133 K (from 11/08)



proport said:


> Toshiba,
> 
> Quick question... I was sitting in an R8 at my dealer today and it's a 2009 (US spec) and the map lights look a lot cooler than the TT's... although they look identical to me.... Instead of frosted white lens, they're clear and you can see where the light is pointing... Would you know anything about this? I was thinking if I'm going to upgrade that center section to get ambient light... I might like to use the piece out of the R8 (or perhaps that's how the 2009 TT's are as well?!?!?!)


----------



## proport (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks..... so are you saying what I saw today must have been the LED version? (or are you talking about the LED ambient lights?) I'm just wondering what those clear lenses were because they seemed very very cool....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont have a clue. I can only see the part numbers are the same.


----------



## proport (Jan 9, 2009)

...I guess I'm asking because you have a 2009 TTS... thought maybe you'd know if your lights were clear or had a white lens..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All TTS's are MT09.
I got mine in June 08, so its one of the first.

I can only guess the LED cover is clear or the new revision is what you have seen.
Sorry i can't be more clearer - i simply dont know on this occasion..


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> All TTS's are MT09.
> I got mine in June 08, so its one of the first.
> 
> I can only guess the LED cover is clear or the new revision is what you have seen.
> Sorry i can't be more clearer - i simply dont know on this occasion..


Yes I have the new LED pack in my car the light cover is completely clear


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

top snagger said:


> Love the look of the LED number plate lights on my Ibis


How easy is this to do?

Loving the blue! Would look fantastic on my Black TT at night when I get it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

My TT is due on week 29. Do you think it's a better to go for the led light package (160€)? I think I still have time to add it. According to what I read it has all the stuff you're trying to mod. I might get a discount for the pack.

Cheers,


----------



## TheDude (Apr 4, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My TT is due on week 29. Do you think it's a better to go for the led light package (160€)? I think I still have time to add it. According to what I read it has all the stuff you're trying to mod. I might get a discount for the pack.
> 
> Cheers,


Definetely, Ive not read one bad thing about it, in fact it sounds fantastic! :mrgreen:


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

I'm sorry, I've read the whole thread and I got this idea but I'd like to be sure: mine is a 2007 model, is it possible to retro-fit footwell lights in it?
I believe Tosh said it has no wiring, but I couldn't be sure, is that right?

Thanks!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

One silly question: isn't this included in the automatic lights/rain package? 
It is in my current Golf MKV


----------



## mattingamells (Mar 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> its just under the speaker ish, but you'd have to cut it out.
> You will feel a recess, else see it if you have a look..
> 
> picture 1000 words blah blah blah...
> ...


Hi,

Could you please advise as to the part number for the sunvisor LEDs (items 10&11)? I'm guessing these are also a simple plug and play replacement?

Thanks in advance!

Matt


----------



## mattingamells (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Also, I am after a little help more help in retrofitting the LED sunvisor light units...is the process the same as for the glovebox and boot LEDs (i.e. needing to wire up the LED units with new connectors to plug into the existing loom) or can I just purchase the LED sunvisor units and plug them straight into the existing wiring and loom?

Cheers for your help!


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 3, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> So i've cheated and not used the Audi method for now. Would appear the lights (LED) are dual voltage and glow red below around 5v and white above. Can any of the people with it fitted as std check if the LEDs do light up red with the lights on but doors closed.


Can anyone confirm if this is the case with factory ambient light package?

i.e. when doors open , footlights are white. When light switch is on (door closed) they glow red and are (maybe?)dimmed with dashlights?

Also Tosh, did this LED light (8J0947409) glow red if you just reversed the polarity? 
I believe these same lights are also used as red lights in the doors in this manner (only supplied 6V)


----------



## ttjohn (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello guys
I have a audi tt 2010 model.I try 4 different led lights to fit on licence plate of my TT and have allways OBD error.With that led light some friends with TT models 08 and 07 not have any error.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Tosh! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mtch335i (Jun 20, 2010)

ttjohn said:


> Hello guys
> I have a audi tt 2010 model.I try 4 different led lights to fit on licence plate of my TT and have allways OBD error.With that led light some friends with TT models 08 and 07 not have any error.


Yes, I have 2010 TTS with the same issue. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Any solution yet?


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=164885&hilit=led+plate


----------



## vailance (Apr 2, 2011)

so can anyone confirm the footwell light Positive "+" wire to which connector under the driver side panel?

read from A3 8P DIY guide it says



> "look for connector 'B'. It will be a black connector with only 4 or 5 wires going to it. Push the clip in on the connector and remove it from the main wiring block.
> On the back of that black connector there are some numbers which indicates which pin is which, look for the hole number 7, it should be empty, this is the positive feed for the lights"


idea?


----------



## emia (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello, everybody  
I come from France and today I'm looking your english Forum because there is lot of interesting informations. (Sorry for my poor English). 
Actually I'm searching how to install foot well LED light (Like Toshiba did). Is there somebody who could give me more informations about this installation ? How to plug cable (what's the number of the pin for + and -), and other informations like this... Thanks you very much for all.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

How old is the car?

There are two different CECM used on the TT, click on the link in my signature to see how to do the install.


----------



## emia (Dec 25, 2012)

My Audi TT is november 2008 model.
Thanks you very much for the link


----------



## emia (Dec 25, 2012)

Please Toshiba what´s the cable page number 6 which name is "audi loom I bought" ? What´s is the reference ? And why this cable ? Thanks you very much for theses informations.


----------



## emia (Dec 25, 2012)

I found the answers to my questions, but I have a new question, can you change the color ( switch the white light to red light) of the Footwell Led when doors are closed ? Thanks you very much


----------

